# Weil wirs grade von der Bahn hatten...



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2002)

...gefunden in d.a.n.:

```
Wenn die Verkaufsstrategie der Bahn Schule macht, könntest Du Dir auch
ein eigenes Restaurant kaufen!

   ._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*  
   |     Heute:                                        |
   |                                                   |
   |     Pizza Magerita - SONDERANGEBOT -  2€*!        |
   |                                                   |
   |                  nur bei Luigi!                   |
   *-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.-*-._.

*(Kleingedrucktes)
- Preis gilt nur an Dienstagen zwischen 7:30 Uhr und 7:45 Uhr. Bei
  Bestellungen außerhalb dieses Zeitrahmens erhöht sich der Preis um 6€.
- Preis gilt nur für Pizza Magerita mit Anchovis. Sollten sie keine 
  Anchovis wünschen, erhöht sich der Preis um 3€.
- Preis gilt nur bei Mindestabnahme von 4 Sonderangebotspizzen.  
  Ansonsten erhöht sich der Preis je Pizza um 5€.
- Preis gilt nur in Verbindung mit unserem "Blackout"-Cocktail (12 €). 
  Sollten Sie auf diesen Cocktail keinen Wert legen, erhöht sich der 
  Preis der Pizza um 8€.

Preis gilt nicht für Außer-Haus-Bestellungen.
Reservieren Sie sich einen Sitzplatz in unserem gut besuchten Restaurant
schon ab 1€**!

  **Falls die Reservierung exakt 57 2/3 Stunden vor Ihrer Bestellung von
    einer gehbehinderten, armamputierten, blinden, verwitweten Rentnerin
    vorgenommen wurde. (Krankenakte und Sterbeurkunde müssen mindestens 
    4,2 Tagein vor der Reservierung in unserm Büro in Timbuktu 
    persönlich vorbeigebracht werden.)
    Ansonsten können Sie auch direkt im Restaurant einen Sitzplatz- 
    Wunsch äußern. Sollte dann tatsächlich einer vorhanden sein, wird 
    er Ihnen von unserem geschulten Personal gegen einen Aufpreis von 
    42€ gerne zugewiesen.
```


----------



## Tilo (6 November 2002)

:rotfl:  selten so gelacht...    :rotfl:


----------



## SprMa (7 November 2002)

Hehe.
Du hast vergessen zu sagen, daß man, wenn man die "Luigi's Pizza Magerita-Karte" hat, auf alles nochmal 23,7% Rabatt bekommt...


Es stimmt halt immernoch: nix wird besser.

Matthias


----------



## Devilfrank (7 November 2002)

Und wenn ich jetzt mit der BahnCard komme? Was isn dann?
Nochmal 15% Rabatt? Oder muss ich da einen Mitfahrer dabeihaben?
Mit D-Zug Zuschlag oder reicht das Prepaid-Sonderangebot von O2?
Was? Wie? Total wirr im Kopf?

Is mir egal, ich muss jetzt los, die rush hour nutzen...Das Kilo Apfelsinen für 1,99, aber nur wenn ich ab 11:00 und vor 11:09 Uhr beim Gemüsehändler war. Mist, da verpasse ich den Supersonderspartarif vom Solarium.
 :bigcry:


----------



## Tilo (14 November 2002)

Ihr seid ja wohl alle ein bissl  unk:  unk:  :bash:


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2002)

Beam uns rauf Scottie , hier gibts kein intelligentes Leben!  :zunge:


----------



## Tilo (14 November 2002)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Beam uns rauf Scottie , hier gibts kein intelligentes Leben!  :zunge:


Zu spät, die Wilden greifen bereits an :fg2:


----------



## technofreak (14 November 2002)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spät, die Wilden greifen bereits an :fg2:



Faser ready on stun!  :bang:


----------



## DieBorg (19 November 2002)

:rotfl:


----------



## Tilo (19 November 2002)

DieBorg schrieb:
			
		

> :rotfl:



nix da. Spezies 935 ergibt sich nicht...  8)  :bang:


----------

